# Post about user above



## got14u (Nov 6, 2009)

This is fun I have seen it on other forums. I figure we might have fun with this also. Just post something about the last person who posted.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Nov 6, 2009)

Likes small fish and is an ultra conservative.


----------



## got14u (Nov 6, 2009)

lol....Loves coffee


----------



## mr mac (Nov 6, 2009)

Makes me think he's a Republican.


----------



## got14u (Nov 6, 2009)

lives in the state I was born in.


----------



## pepeskitty (Nov 6, 2009)

Retired from military service but still would like to kick some Taliban butt.


----------



## travcoman45 (Nov 6, 2009)

Old farts with guns, look out 3rd world!


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 6, 2009)

Is a Hillbilly with a bunch of butcher knives and has a Donkey....Helps me with sausage making.....


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 6, 2009)

wants to "smoke a fattie" with Willie Nelson


----------



## evo 9 guy (Nov 6, 2009)

Jealous of his bbq build(s).


----------



## blacklab (Nov 6, 2009)

A rachel ray fan


----------



## evo 9 guy (Nov 6, 2009)

Confused about who I like and dislike.


----------



## oneshot (Nov 6, 2009)

Comes from the land of Piglosi????


----------



## mr mac (Nov 6, 2009)

Is an active member of PETA (People Eating Tasty Animals)


----------



## oneshot (Nov 6, 2009)

"Absolutly Yes"  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Is not sure where he lives.....rotflmao


----------



## smokemifugotem (Nov 6, 2009)

Likes to eat kitty burgers!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 6, 2009)

Really likes cats " The Other White Meat"


----------



## flatbroke (Nov 6, 2009)

rubs his rumps and pulls his pork


----------



## jaxgatorz (Nov 6, 2009)

Ain't got no money


----------



## flatbroke (Nov 6, 2009)

excellent observer


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 6, 2009)

Is surrounded by fruits and nuts?!?  (central California)


----------



## oneshot (Nov 6, 2009)

Likes fire with his smoke....lol


----------



## jaxgatorz (Nov 6, 2009)

Has hairballs??


----------



## raceyb (Nov 6, 2009)

Loves the Georgia Bulldawgs!


----------



## igolf2 (Nov 6, 2009)

Took _Calligraphy _in high school


----------



## alx (Nov 6, 2009)

Really likes golf!!!!!


----------



## raceyb (Nov 6, 2009)

Has the memory of an elephant!


----------



## gnubee (Nov 6, 2009)

A strange Dude weirdly obsessed with peppers!


----------



## raceyb (Nov 6, 2009)

A raw duck with glasses needing some heat


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 6, 2009)

Miss Spelled Newbie...


----------



## alx (Nov 6, 2009)

obssesed with PBR and signature pics


----------



## eman (Nov 6, 2009)

Has the greatest PIG pics!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 6, 2009)

Hung Up on Meat Color...


----------



## raceyb (Nov 6, 2009)

You drink that piss?


----------



## got14u (Nov 6, 2009)

seems to like chiles


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 6, 2009)

likes ink.  Believes in rugged individualism


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 6, 2009)

Has been known to BBQ wearing nothing but a leopard print thong.


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 6, 2009)

While rubbing his butt(s) is known to mutter..."Come on now, squeal like a pig"!


----------



## gnubee (Nov 6, 2009)

Not so my friend. GnuBee is the correct spelling for an African insect that makes its nests in the thick back mane of the mondo rare Thin Blue Wildebeast of the northern plains.


----------



## alx (Nov 6, 2009)

My vote for funniest/wittiest member of forum


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 7, 2009)

Favorite 60's rock band, Deep Purple.


----------



## got14u (Nov 7, 2009)

probably owns a couple guns.


----------



## gruelurks (Nov 7, 2009)

Probably has one to smoke.


----------



## igolf2 (Nov 7, 2009)

They wrote the song pinball wizard in honor of him


----------



## phodog (Nov 7, 2009)

Is TOTALLY into Hats!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Nov 7, 2009)

Is a brewmaster...


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 7, 2009)

Lost his razor...


----------



## got14u (Nov 7, 2009)

Likes beer with his Q


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 7, 2009)

Knows a good beer when he sees it. PBR


----------



## alx (Nov 7, 2009)

Changed his sig pics in last hour-dang meathunter,got14u beat me


----------



## phodog (Nov 7, 2009)

are into "classic" brews.


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 7, 2009)

looks like Dan Haggerty (Grizzly Adams).


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 7, 2009)

Cooks for his neighbors...


----------



## ronp (Nov 7, 2009)

Has a lot of smokers in his arsenal. Just likes to look at them I guess.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Come on Paul smoke something. Even Cheetos would work.


----------



## swindler (Nov 7, 2009)

Needs a bigger wall to protect his fortress


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 7, 2009)

Got his Sausage Ground,Err. ,grinder.


----------



## got14u (Nov 7, 2009)

likes to write in spanish


----------



## hhookk (Nov 7, 2009)

Has some cool ink, but a small fish :-)


----------



## gnubee (Nov 7, 2009)

Has a mild stutter but is otherwise a nice enough GGuyy.


----------



## flatbroke (Nov 7, 2009)

Smokes Sausage


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 7, 2009)

Likes to Pull Pork and Hose and People Over...hes a pulling kind of guy


----------



## mr mac (Nov 7, 2009)

Loves to climb very tall (read: high) ladders.


----------



## the iceman (Nov 7, 2009)

His village is calling.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 7, 2009)

Just for the ICEMAN


----------



## the iceman (Nov 7, 2009)

I fear I have created a monster!!!


----------



## 66galaxie (Nov 7, 2009)

A naughty snowman.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 7, 2009)

Ford Lover...


----------



## bbqhead (Nov 7, 2009)

a good man that knows what he likes, in beer and TOYS!


----------



## linescum (Nov 7, 2009)

got started with an easy-bake oven


----------



## rivet (Nov 7, 2009)

Shares his pork barbecue recipes over the HAM radio


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 7, 2009)

before the crash, had a bobcat for an avatar...

(I'm telling you, you relate to those things)


----------



## oneshot (Nov 7, 2009)

Wants to build an enclosure over Mt. Saint Helen for a walk in smoker...

  LMAO


----------



## flatbroke (Nov 7, 2009)

State football team once had Cade McNown for a quarter back


----------



## uncle_lar (Nov 7, 2009)

spends all his money on big butts


----------



## okie joe (Nov 7, 2009)

Will Cook for money but keeps his amature status.


----------



## linescum (Nov 7, 2009)

Former shop teacher because he kept reading the wrong side of the ruler


----------



## got14u (Nov 7, 2009)

his knife is sharp


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 7, 2009)

Starts Silly Games...


----------



## got14u (Nov 7, 2009)

plays silly games....lmao


----------



## okie joe (Nov 8, 2009)

Likes to stand in cold water,,,,the reel is just a prop....lol


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 9, 2009)

Probably a fan of the big 12


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 9, 2009)

Lives in Flat State with Cold Weather...


----------



## the iceman (Nov 9, 2009)

He's one to talk!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 9, 2009)

Likes to play in sand...


----------



## the iceman (Nov 9, 2009)

A fellow NRA member. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 A Patron member here.


----------



## desertlites (Nov 9, 2009)

our football team almost always beats theres.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 9, 2009)

Everybody Beats Ours (KC Chiefs)


----------



## got14u (Nov 9, 2009)

LOL....is living in a fantasy world 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 (desertlite) beerbq beat me


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 9, 2009)

Proud of his nice looking Fattie...


----------



## fire it up (Nov 9, 2009)

Proud of his Irish heritage, obviously a darn fine smoker and enjoys beer (not my cup of tea beer, I like Yuengling 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) but enjoys a cold one all the same


----------



## the iceman (Nov 9, 2009)

Funkiest looking avatar on this forum.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 9, 2009)

Wishes too live in colder climate...


----------



## raceyb (Nov 9, 2009)

Proud member of many


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 9, 2009)

Has his own Blog...


----------



## pepeskitty (Nov 9, 2009)

Can pry his guns away from his cold dead hands.


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 9, 2009)

Has a son named Lance who obviously is a talented graphic artist


----------



## flash (Nov 9, 2009)

How can you not like "The Dude"


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 9, 2009)

Flash smokes the best looking beef ribs on the planet... I wish I lived closer to him to try them out.


----------



## alx (Nov 9, 2009)

Grown men want to leave there family after seeing her cooking!!!!!!


----------



## the iceman (Nov 9, 2009)

Speaks the truth.


----------



## uncle_lar (Nov 9, 2009)

lives in a climate closer to what I would like!


----------



## raceyb (Nov 9, 2009)

Married for 30+ years!


----------



## uncle_lar (Nov 9, 2009)

32 yrs and counting, you are good!


----------



## pepeskitty (Nov 9, 2009)

Likes to pass out tidbits of information.  "Another tip from your Uncle Lar"


----------



## fire it up (Nov 9, 2009)

A bit twisted (that Kermit pic with the Swedish Chef is great), a loving family (both joined together and great pic made by your son, and a bit on the frisky side? (that West Virginia Cooks looks like one of the O's is somewhat missing/changing the word...


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 9, 2009)

Loves Chipotle but draws the line (now) at rotten black duck eggs.  Also has the best "action" Qview shots of anyone on SMF.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 9, 2009)

Might just be the best builder on SMF with incredible pictures of his work


----------



## got14u (Nov 9, 2009)

Is a fanatic !!


----------



## uncle_lar (Nov 9, 2009)

has one for me


----------



## the iceman (Nov 10, 2009)

Lives in a climate closer to what I would like. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 (careful what you wish for)


----------



## got14u (Nov 10, 2009)

Is one cold SOB....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...and has the funkiest car-truck-bbq wagon I have seen


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 10, 2009)

Is one of the greatest UFC fighters. Oh wait, that's a different iceman
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## got14u (Nov 10, 2009)

Is to slooooooow....lmao


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 10, 2009)

Is a fellow Conservative...


----------



## the iceman (Nov 10, 2009)

Another fellow conservative & has the same first name as me.


----------



## alx (Nov 10, 2009)

His flag is flapping in the breeze....Lustfully.


----------



## ronp (Nov 10, 2009)

Is always showing us his peppers or garden, and they look great.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 10, 2009)

A Great Friend and Inspiration to all...


----------



## alx (Nov 10, 2009)

Probably has this poster.....


----------



## pepeskitty (Nov 10, 2009)

Likes to drink beer with a bunch of pigs.


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 10, 2009)

Has a sense of humor since making frog legs from Kermit is well....funny


----------



## rivet (Nov 10, 2009)

Likes bowling; his passion for cooking gave rise to a new word in Webster's : "Dudestrami"; dislikes that which upsets his even-ness with the world.


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 10, 2009)

Is raising two fine future smokers.


----------



## uncletykie (Nov 10, 2009)

is quite possibly a hippie who has turned to the "Good Smoke"


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 10, 2009)

If your resteraunt is on wheels..... you might be a redneck!


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 10, 2009)

Is a fan of bacon!


----------



## flatbroke (Nov 10, 2009)

has a golden weber


----------



## got14u (Nov 10, 2009)

has no money........flatbroke


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice bow or cutty on the fly.  My kind of fisherman.


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 10, 2009)

Has a world famous chicken rub


----------



## pignit (Nov 10, 2009)

Sounds like the name of the bartender at a sleazy chick bar.


----------



## miamirick (Nov 10, 2009)

i think just by the picture the FBI has a thick file on this guy


----------



## uncle_lar (Nov 10, 2009)

knows sgt. Cane personally!


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 11, 2009)

Pulls a Hose sometimes


----------



## the iceman (Nov 11, 2009)

Needs to cover up that wagon.


----------



## got14u (Nov 11, 2009)

Changed his avatar in the last day....makes me jealous how close he lives to Bisbee AZ (I love that town)


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 11, 2009)

^^^ needs to show what that trout looked like cooked.


----------



## raceyb (Nov 11, 2009)

Would be easier to just list what organizations he is not a member of...


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 11, 2009)

^^^^^ has more peppers than organizations I compete in.  LOL


----------



## raceyb (Nov 11, 2009)

^^^ has almost 10x my number of posts


----------



## oneshot (Nov 11, 2009)

Enjoys where he's from.......LMAO


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 11, 2009)

^^^ uses a pellet pooper.


----------



## oneshot (Nov 11, 2009)

Loves pork, but has a little chicken once in awhile!!!!!!  lmao


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 11, 2009)

^^^^ is sneaking peeks at my chicken.


----------



## oneshot (Nov 11, 2009)

Has a hard time gettin chickens to smoke......LOL


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 11, 2009)

^^^^ won't share his secret chicken catching technique.


----------



## oneshot (Nov 11, 2009)

Can't figure out how ta catch a chicken.....lol

"Disgruntled"


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 11, 2009)

^^^^  is "gruntled".....that is the opposite of "disgruntled" , right?


----------



## oneshot (Nov 11, 2009)

ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## uncle_lar (Nov 11, 2009)

Is one  of us north central Illinois folks and probably lives within an hour or so of me!


----------



## polishmeat (Nov 11, 2009)

Lives pretty close to me, but I would call it boofoo


----------



## raceyb (Nov 11, 2009)

Likes the Poles....


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 11, 2009)

Will give him the pole.


----------



## raceyb (Nov 11, 2009)

/me has eyes on ^^^^


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 11, 2009)

^^^^^  makes a lot of Racey comments.


----------



## raceyb (Nov 11, 2009)

Fat Back out of big Mass


----------



## flatbroke (Nov 11, 2009)

claims to be watching FBJ pole


----------



## oneshot (Nov 12, 2009)

Probably "Flatbroke" because of all the taxes those liberal democrats take from people in California.....


----------



## pepeskitty (Nov 12, 2009)

Probably also flatbroke from the liberals of Illinois taking all his money too.


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 12, 2009)

has multiple copyright infringements in his auto signature.


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 12, 2009)

^^^^ Wondering if he could join any more BBQ groups.


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 12, 2009)

^^^^ needs to get me more cherry wood


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 12, 2009)

Has a nice bike.


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 12, 2009)

One of the greatest cooks I (kinda) know.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 12, 2009)

One of the greatest cooks and kindest person that I kinda know. :)


----------



## uncle_lar (Nov 12, 2009)

Her Qview and all food pics look like they are taken by a professional photographer. you can almost smell them


----------



## oneshot (Nov 12, 2009)

Is the same age as me!!!!!  lol


----------



## flatbroke (Nov 12, 2009)

Owns a true stick burner,  Texas style.


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 12, 2009)

^^^^ Doesn't know the difference between a stick burner and a pellet pooper?


----------



## oneshot (Nov 12, 2009)

Wishes he had a pellet pooper so he could get some sleep on those overnight smokes.....LMAO


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 12, 2009)

Obviously doesn't know Bubba.


----------



## oneshot (Nov 12, 2009)

Hmmmmmm, is hiding something?????  lol


----------



## pepeskitty (Nov 12, 2009)

Has the same smoker as me but knows how to smoke better.


----------



## oneshot (Nov 12, 2009)

Is learning and has put out some really good smokes and pics.
Loves eating his mistakes!!!!!  I wonder if he does it on purpose??? LMAO


----------



## pepeskitty (Nov 12, 2009)

Knows how important our sevicemen and women are to our country and out freedum.


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 12, 2009)

^^^^ Spells freedom with a twang.


----------



## pepeskitty (Nov 12, 2009)

oops.....well catches my mistakes when typing.


----------



## oneshot (Nov 12, 2009)

Smokes waaaayyyyyyyy better than he spells...ROTFLMAO.....


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 12, 2009)

Probably thinks this photo is funny


----------



## oneshot (Nov 12, 2009)

LMAO....Yes I do....

Above loves to line dance with his girlfriends.....lol


He's the middle one....


----------



## polishmeat (Nov 13, 2009)

Blows off our plans to go to the Cabela's down the street.


----------



## miamirick (Nov 13, 2009)

used to know a girl who loved that


----------



## oneshot (Nov 13, 2009)

Knows the guy above him is dilusional and dishonest!!!!! LMAO


----------



## linescum (Nov 13, 2009)

name says it all


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 13, 2009)

^^^^ Can't believe you still have less that 1000 posts!


----------



## linescum (Nov 13, 2009)

doesn't have anything better to do


----------



## rivet (Nov 13, 2009)

Lots of rocking friends on myspace!


----------



## got14u (Nov 13, 2009)

tends to his meat on a daily basis......made me start my own pastrami !


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 13, 2009)

When all else fails this guy knows you can survive on Ramen.


----------



## miamirick (Nov 13, 2009)

what was that movie he's in?


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 13, 2009)

His Dog looks lke my exwifes mothers sisterinlaws cousin from another marriage that I never really met but wished I had in way that would make Jenna Jaimison blush...kind of sorta anyway


----------



## carpetride (Nov 13, 2009)

That's really him in the avatar


----------



## got14u (Nov 13, 2009)

Needs to finish everything on his plate...I still see some beans left...lol


----------



## oneshot (Nov 13, 2009)

May have a secret "crush" on this man.......hahahahaaaaa 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 13, 2009)

Could be from Oregon


----------



## oneshot (Nov 13, 2009)

Could be (em "bear" assed) easily......hahahahaaaaaaa  lmao


----------



## uncle_lar (Nov 13, 2009)

lives in a town with no stray cats


----------



## raceyb (Nov 13, 2009)

Lives in a town I can't pronounce...


----------



## oneshot (Nov 13, 2009)

May have a st st st stutter.....lmao


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 13, 2009)

Could be from Idaho


----------



## oneshot (Nov 13, 2009)

Could be from PA?????  LMAO


----------



## linescum (Nov 13, 2009)

still can't figure out where he is going


----------



## alx (Nov 13, 2009)

I WIIIIIISSSSSSSHHHHHHH I Could SMMMEEELLLL What The Linescum Is COOKING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oneshot (Nov 13, 2009)

Has a hard time blowin his nose.....


----------



## chefrob (Nov 13, 2009)

likes to shoot............only once.


----------



## oneshot (Nov 13, 2009)

Has that dog worried when he looks at him with a tilted head, licking his lips and the smoker is smokin......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  lmao


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 13, 2009)

Like a rabbit...Poops pellets!


----------



## oneshot (Nov 13, 2009)

Has me scared!!!!!!!  Likes to watch me poop!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  LMAO


----------



## carpetride (Nov 14, 2009)

Secretly likes Cat Fatty's


----------



## the iceman (Nov 14, 2009)

Something tells me he gets kinda moldy.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 14, 2009)

gets lusty..........


----------



## the iceman (Nov 14, 2009)

He's burdened with being a Steelers fan living in Az.


----------



## smokemifugotem (Nov 14, 2009)

Found the long lost brother of spuds mckenzie. Tater sir ludwig.


----------



## the iceman (Nov 14, 2009)

Beat him to the post.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 14, 2009)

wishes he could be a steeler fan.......


----------



## smokemifugotem (Nov 14, 2009)

secretly watches BSU on saturday's


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Nov 14, 2009)

Used to be in the military


----------



## chefrob (Nov 14, 2009)

prolly makes a damn good gumbo.........


----------



## the iceman (Nov 14, 2009)

Wishes that the Steelers had the best Super Bowl win/loss record. 

Niners Rule!!!


----------



## chefrob (Nov 14, 2009)

wishes his team had 6 rings.............


----------



## got14u (Nov 14, 2009)

probably has a little yellow towel....LOL


----------



## chefrob (Nov 14, 2009)

to hold his little fish....


----------



## got14u (Nov 14, 2009)

lol....the sun is getting to him


----------



## the iceman (Nov 14, 2009)

Won't face reality... Top 6 by winning percentage with more than 1 win...

1.000 - San Francisco 49ers 

.857 - Pittsburgh Steelers

.750 - Green Bay Packers

.750 - New York Giants

.667 - Baltimore/Indianapolis Colts

.625 - Dullass Cowpies


----------



## pepeskitty (Nov 14, 2009)

Seems to be misplaced being the Iceman in Sun Devil country.


----------



## the iceman (Nov 14, 2009)

Speaks the truth. There is more than one reason I am known as *THE ICEMAN*.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 14, 2009)

Thinks he is that Pilot on Topgun.......
OH YEAH!!!! BUMP FOR THE ICEMAN


----------



## the iceman (Nov 14, 2009)

Definitely smokes  too much of Willie's secret stash.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 14, 2009)

Where do you think Willie gets his secret stash????????????


----------



## the iceman (Nov 14, 2009)

My guess would be McNairy County.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 14, 2009)

Is a good guesser I guess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alx (Nov 14, 2009)

Never met me in the olden days...


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2009)

*Likes fishing at "**Havre* *de* *Grace".*


----------



## chefrob (Nov 14, 2009)

prolly handier with a chainsaw than this guy.......


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2009)

Kidnapped "Pappy" Boyington's dog.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks to have trained a bear to rescue cats stuck in a tree...Here Ktty Kitty


----------



## linescum (Nov 14, 2009)

Willie called your order is ready


----------



## got14u (Nov 18, 2009)

Is a pitmaster with a sharp knife....


----------



## got14u (Nov 18, 2009)

All around great guy ! one of the best cooks I know...feel like I really know him when we talk...................LMAO....I had too...


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 18, 2009)

I finally found willies Hemostats.....I need those back by the way


----------



## got14u (Nov 18, 2009)

Travels to places that I wish I could experience.......and has a smoke trailer I want..lol


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 18, 2009)

Might try cat while in Singapore.  Giving all of us one of the best threads ever.


----------



## got14u (Nov 18, 2009)

Wish I had his user name and avatar.....maybe I'll use his avatar and confuse people.....lol...all around good guy and very knowledgeable. Plus he abides


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 18, 2009)

cut in line when I was commenting on scpatterson's comment.   LOL


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 18, 2009)

Has an avatar (and user ID) from a movie that I (still) haven't seen


----------



## flatbroke (Nov 19, 2009)

Lives in a town named after an automobile.


----------



## raceyb (Nov 19, 2009)

Has no money...


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 19, 2009)

Dont have no money..........But has a son in the Army........Salute


----------



## got14u (Nov 27, 2009)

Is still out of country......Happy Turkey Day !!!!!


----------



## carpetride (Nov 27, 2009)

Something's fishy about him


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2009)

Must sweat a lot.


----------



## the iceman (Nov 27, 2009)

Revels in being covered with sawdust.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 27, 2009)

Stole my fridge and I want it back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alx (Nov 27, 2009)

Posting more pics from singapore are in his future....


----------



## rivet (Nov 27, 2009)

Impressively intelligent man whose gardening skills might shame the Jolly Green Giant!


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 27, 2009)

Would jump out of a perfectly good airplane


----------



## the iceman (Nov 27, 2009)

Is hoping his canoe doesn't spring a leak.


----------



## rivet (Nov 27, 2009)

His avatar's pig is stompin' angry for some reason. He has the coolest bus!


----------



## carpetride (Nov 27, 2009)

Might be a pyro!


----------



## cman95 (Nov 28, 2009)

Loves to clean the bones...


----------



## larry maddock (Nov 28, 2009)

Jowls big enough for barbacoa


----------



## mr mac (Nov 28, 2009)

Is so into drinking that he moved to a town called Bourbon!


----------



## rivet (Nov 28, 2009)

Has some of the coolest family heraldry I've seen....sailed over the ocean chasing fish (cod?), found God and then met a rampant lion!


----------



## alx (Nov 29, 2009)

Nothing "gets his Goat" except when smoking some in his smoker


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 29, 2009)

Finally put an actual picture of himself on his sgnature


----------



## rivet (Nov 29, 2009)

LMAO! Has a great sense of humor


----------



## linescum (Nov 29, 2009)

hasn't showed me anything


----------



## mr mac (Nov 29, 2009)

Is not just line scum, rather, _Premier_ line scum in his own little world!


----------



## the iceman (Nov 29, 2009)

Doesn't mind sharing his fireplace.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Nov 29, 2009)

Suppose to talk about the person above this post?  Iceman, can't say nothing bout him just that he must be hiding something. He don't have a profile.


----------



## carpetride (Nov 29, 2009)

Watch out he's got a Thermometer!


----------



## mr mac (Nov 29, 2009)

Might be a Steppenwolf fan!


----------



## carpetride (Nov 29, 2009)

He don't know what I can see


----------



## the iceman (Nov 29, 2009)

His fantasy will set him free.


----------



## larry maddock (Nov 29, 2009)

needs to keep ice and wood seperate


----------



## silverwolf636 (Nov 30, 2009)

Money for nothing: Consultant.


----------



## got14u (Nov 30, 2009)

doesn't know if he is from east or from central ohio....lmao


----------



## larry maddock (Nov 30, 2009)

needs a career as a look alike dan


----------



## csmith2884 (Nov 30, 2009)

OTBS #005 

 Has been at this longer than me..


----------



## oneshot (Nov 30, 2009)

Doesn't know enough to "come in out of the rain"....LMAO


----------



## csmith2884 (Nov 30, 2009)

has the right idea about this country's veterans


----------



## gnubee (Nov 30, 2009)

Has never been more right about anything than his last comment on here!


----------



## alx (Nov 30, 2009)

Needs to post pics of his little orchard!!!!!!


----------



## silverwolf636 (Nov 30, 2009)

Must be a Deep Purple fan.


----------



## gnubee (Nov 30, 2009)

Wife says if I clean up all the junk in the yard, I can take a pic of my orchard and grapes then post them on here. 

Since theres very little chance of me going out in the cold and cleaning up the yard. Which would involve towing away a 1973 chevy truck that has been there since 2001, selling off an old commercial cement mixer and other stuff I don't want to do. You will probably have to travel north to see my Little orchard. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It looks pretty shabby now with all the leaves off the trees.


----------



## alx (Dec 1, 2009)

I may have to travel long ways to get my picture...


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 5, 2009)

With as many different pictures as you put in your signature you are bound to have one of his orchard......LOL


----------



## got14u (Dec 6, 2009)

still has a smoker I want


----------



## carpetride (Dec 6, 2009)

Secretly wants a rotisserie.


----------



## got14u (Dec 11, 2009)

secretly wants to go on a carpet ride....lol


----------



## rhage2 (Dec 11, 2009)

Smokes good lookin ribs


----------



## abomb (Dec 11, 2009)

How do you like your GOSM 3405BGW.  I just ordered one last night.  I hope it lives up to its reviews.


----------



## alx (Dec 11, 2009)

When he goes off-look out


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 11, 2009)

^^^ likes old school comedy!


----------



## silverwolf636 (Dec 11, 2009)

I need to remember the last line in his signature: the one in red after this fatty smoke.


----------



## the iceman (Dec 16, 2009)

Rocks to the Lemon Song.


----------



## got14u (Dec 17, 2009)

One cold SOB......lol...favorite song goes "ICE ICE BABYY!"


----------



## the iceman (Dec 17, 2009)

Is woefully wrong about my taste in music.


----------



## alx (Dec 17, 2009)

A man of some contradictions.A Iceman in Sun Devil country.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 17, 2009)

Also has a great outlook on war!


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 17, 2009)

has my favorite avatar on this site.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Dec 17, 2009)

Doesn't remember eatin the worm out of the bottom of the Tequila bottle.


----------



## csmith2884 (Dec 18, 2009)

Built a nice homemade smoker


----------



## alx (Dec 18, 2009)

Must like Gene Kelly-dancin in the rain....


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 18, 2009)

Seems to resemble Gilligan.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2009)

Had better start getting those 3 slabs of ribs ready........


----------



## silverwolf636 (Dec 25, 2009)

You can carve me a bear any day; do ya do Eagles or Wolves?
--ray--


----------



## alx (Dec 25, 2009)

Definetly in the market for a carved wolf.


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 25, 2009)

Got a busted box from me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oneshot (Dec 25, 2009)

Is lookin to put Reindeer into his smoker next....lmao


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 25, 2009)

one of the good ol' boys from the Illinois SMF contingent.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 25, 2009)

Judging From His Name He Must be a Yankee Fan..


----------



## silverwolf636 (Dec 25, 2009)

PBR: had a pyramid of emtpy PBR cans from my roomate and me when I was in college 30 years ago.  We had to step on the top can to get it to fit between the last 2 cans and the ceiling.  No wonder I only lasted 4 yrs there.
--ray--


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 25, 2009)

lmfao...

I actually like the Yankees.  if the White Sox cant win that is..


----------



## got14u (Dec 26, 2009)

has good access to my favorite hot dog on a consistent basses....I luv chicago dogs


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 26, 2009)

Knows What Cold Is...


----------



## got14u (Dec 26, 2009)

Is getting to know what cold is as we speak...lol


----------



## jsanders (Dec 26, 2009)

likes to smoke cammando in a kilt.


----------



## oneshot (Dec 26, 2009)

Set up a smoker on the SS Minow.....LMAO


----------



## silverwolf636 (Dec 26, 2009)

I see why the wilds cats in the neighbor hood is diminishing.
--ray--


----------



## got14u (Feb 3, 2010)

has wild cats in his neighborhood...lol


----------

